#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Copying Conditional Formatting to 1000's of cells

## nross28

Hi,
I have created a spreadsheet that is a Training Matrix and has 1000's of cells. I have entered conditional formating in all the cells in one column where if the date entered is over a year old then it turns red, if its more than 9 months but less than a year it turns orange and if its within date or N/A then its clear. 
My question is, how can i copy and past the same conditional formatting to all of my other cells? I dont really want to enter these formatting in manually to each cell as there are 1000's. If i copy and past it takes the location as well which i dont want it to.

Difficult to explain and for some reason when i click on attach file to this thread i just get a thin blank box. I am happy to email the file to someone. For example. Column H i have entered in the formatting but i need it in the rest of the columns as well.
Cheers Nick

----------


## Aardigspook

I've posted an answer to your identical question in the Excel Formulas and Functions sub-forum.  For future reference, please don't post the same question in multiple locations - forum members don't want to waste time answering a question in one place which might already have been answered in others.  Thanks.

----------

